# Mods that make a difference



## emkiii (Jan 20, 2007)

2006 GTO M6 1500 miles
Kooks LT, Catted, Magnaflow, Volant CAI, SLP UD Pulley, DiabloSport II with 455 Bobcat 
This system is awesome. I don't know what a dyno would say, but I know what I feel. Instant response, like night and day. Since I did all mods and 455 Bobcat tune before I tried it, I cannot say which mod had what effect. All I know is that this combination works!! You definitely get a ****&git feeling from the moment you touch the acelerator.
And I would highly recommend Mayrland Speed to do business with.
http://marylandspeed.com/index.php?cPath=58
The owner is Mr. Farthing. He talked to me about the headers, exhaust and CAI. He answered all my questions without trying to force one product down my throat over another. But a lot of guys are decent when they are trying to make a sale. Mr. Farthing has been just as awsome after the sale. He still responds to all my emails, promptly, professionally, and informatively. He is a very good guy. And as for price, he was great. 
Now I have a goat that will outrun ponies, rams, beemers, stock vettes, a fare number of porsches, and all ricers. And the best part is they usually don't even know what hit them.
These are mods that make a difference.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

where does the Volant CAI stand in comparison with Lingenfelter CAI?? You think Lingenfelter would do as well with this combo??


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

what is the "Diablo II with 455 Bobcat" is that a set-up or a 455 bobcat badge??


----------



## emkiii (Jan 20, 2007)

DiabloSport II comes with a custom tune called a 455 Bobcat. If you look at some of the vendor sites like maryland speed or Tbyrne or lmperformance, they carry something called an SLP Performance Pac. It comes with headers, exhaust, etc. and sells for $3500-$4000. It also comes with a Predator DiabloSport II tuner that is custom tuned--one tune is called 455 Bobcat. But with the SLP custom DiabloSport II, this tune is included.
As for differences in CAI, you have probably read all the posts. Everybody has an opinion. K&N, LPE, Volant or nothing. I don't know the definitive answer; neither does anybody else. It's all opinion. Volant does look good, and at least they have a basis for saying thiers is better--air comes in under the headlight and it is in a sealed box. Does it make a difference, who knows. I read somewhere that the LPE is 
Here is what I do know. My car ran really good before the mods. Now, my car runs WAYYY better--it really "runs like a bat out of hell".


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd say you're Volant, Kooks & your UD Pulley made the Difference 
It's more Preference but I'd say get a custom Tune done
You should make alot of power with your setup, also when a Tuner works on your part Throttle thats when you really feel it.

We Dynotuned a 04 M6 with Kooks 1 3/4" with Cats and Magnaflow Mufflers with the stock piping Tonight on a Dynojet.
Base pull was 282RWHP & 287RWTQ
@ the end of the night we made 328RWHP & 339RWTQ

Looks like you maybe going with a cam???
Depending on what kind of cam you get it may be hard to tune with you Diablosport


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

is the bobcat 455 tune something i can do? or does a shop have to tune it?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Any idea what kind of power your gettin at the rear wheels now?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

gtokid said:


> is the bobcat 455 tune something i can do? or does a shop have to tune it?


You can tune it yourself, if you have all of the parts installed that come with the Bobcat 455 Package.


----------

